
Reflections on my first experience public speaking at a tech meetup - lesco
http://brianhudi.org/2017/11/17/reflections-on-my-first-public-technical-talk/
======
itronitron
this is good advice for first timers and also people that have done many
presentations. Also, it is always clear when the speaker has put in effort
before the presentation, and that is always appreciated. The only thing I
would add is to check your fly again after using the restroom :)

~~~
lesco
Thanks, I appreciate the feedback! I got lucky and checked my fly right before
walking up and it was unzipped...

